# Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much :D ????



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

Got the email from OEMPL.US today







Ask for Josh.
$275 for both bars
Front 23 mm - 1J0 411 305 AF
Rear 19 mm - 1J0 511 409 K
I've seen the Neuspeeds going for $195 front and $180 rear. Gotta love oempl.us and there good prices on euro parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pictures and link from Wak-TT's site:








http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/arb/arb.htm


_Modified by markcorrado1 at 12:26 AM 9-5-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much  ???? (markcorrado1)*

Internet deal FTW


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much  ???? (markcorrado1)*

whats the price on just the rear? not interested in the work that goes into putting the front in.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much  ???? (cdougyfresh)*

When looking on Vagcat.com last night I noticed the rear bar is a lot more expensive at $145 Euros, the front bar is a lot cheaper at only $70 Euros. I'm guessing the rear bar is exclusive for the R32 while the rest of the bars at the rear 16mm/14mm are for the normal 4 motions over there. Contact Josh at oempl.us and he'll help you


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much  ???? (markcorrado1)*

ouch 145 euros, neuspeed is cheaper than that


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much  ???? (cdougyfresh)*

you do NOT want the front bar. a 23mm front bar is going to make the TT basic farm equipment..............a plow. if you can get the rear cheap, it's a great item. Neuspeed also gives the option for a 19 or 22 rear bar


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much  ???? (M this 1!)*

Yep, I'd agree about the FSB, all it will do is introduce more understeer (which is what you're getting rid of with the RSB)...also, don't count out an alignment. For $90 you can get rear toe taken out, which is the main cause of understeer aside from the dinky-ass stock rear bar, and that's way-cheap when talking about mods vs. effectiveness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I did a 25mm rsb on the jetta and it was an awesome upgrade... it made it feel like it was on rails. the front seemed to bite fine the way it was.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much  ???? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_ouch 145 euros, neuspeed is cheaper than that

Front and Rear bar is $137.50 each


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm sorry...did you say $137.50 for a 19mm rear sway bar?


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_I'm sorry...did you say $137.50 for a 19mm rear sway bar?









Sure did







Got the email from Joel at OEMPL.US


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Can you PM me the email address for OEMPL.US


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

[email protected]


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

OK, I'm not going to point any fingers ... but somebody here is a moron.
I didn't order bushings/lock nuts. I guess I got too excited about the bar and overlooked the fact that the bar doesn't automatically come w/ the essential hardware.








Can I get these through a local dealer, or online?
The bar looks great, though...sitting in the box.










_Modified by DnA-TT at 7:46 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DnA-TT)*

yeah, at VW parts dept for the R32


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Euro R32 Front & Rear Sways, Guess How much  ???? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Yep, I'd agree about the FSB, all it will do is introduce more understeer (which is what you're getting rid of with the RSB)...also, don't count out an alignment. For $90 you can get rear toe taken out, which is the main cause of understeer aside from the dinky-ass stock rear bar, and that's way-cheap when talking about mods vs. effectiveness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is this true? i was wondering why people only got the rear..
anyone else do a fsb and got more understeer?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Bushings (M this 1!)*

Thanks.
I'll check GermanAutoParts.com, too


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Bushings (DnA-TT)*

Didn't find 'em on GermanAutoParts.com.
1st VW Parts has them ... I think. 
Little help before I pull the trigger - is it part #14 and #16 in this diagram?
https://www.trademotion.com/sc...5.gif
Also, if the R32 has a 19mm bar, I just paid too much.







1st VW Parts has the 2004 R32 rear sway bar for $81.65.








Edit: OK, I'm confused. I just read the US R32 has a 16mm rear sway bar ... so I'm not sure where I should be looking for a pair of bushings/brackets for a 19mm sway bar.

_Modified by DnA-TT at 2:38 PM 11-2-2008_


_Modified by DnA-TT at 2:42 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Bushings (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Didn't find 'em on GermanAutoParts.com.
1st VW Parts has them ... I think. 
Little help before I pull the trigger - is it part #14 and #16 in this diagram?
https://www.trademotion.com/sc...5.gif
Also, if the R32 has a 19mm bar, I just paid too much.







1st VW Parts has the 2004 R32 rear sway bar for $81.65.








Edit: OK, I'm confused. I just read the US R32 has a 16mm rear sway bar ... so I'm not sure where I should be looking for a pair of bushings/brackets for a 19mm sway bar.

_Modified by DnA-TT at 2:38 PM 11-2-2008_

_Modified by DnA-TT at 2:42 PM 11-2-2008_

ONLY the Euro R32 came with the 19mm RSB you have 2 options order the 19mm bushings from OEMpl.us or you can call/email Neuspeed and order the bushings from them


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

measure your bar and see what it is... 16 or 19mm, if you have a 16mm then obviously getting the 19mm mounting kit is going to be another problem


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Thanks, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let me know which route you went, I'm thinking your gonna call Neuspeed first







so you can get the poly bushing kit from them. I haven't found how much Neuspeed sells the 19mm bushings for so I would like to find out the price on that. The only other issue I can see you having with the poly bushins is they might make nosie after a while so you might need to regrease them every so often. If you don't want to mess with that then I'd get the OEM bushings, I don't think they can be that expensive.
EDIT: I plugged in the part numbers on genuineaudiparts.com and you can get the bushings from there, I would just double check with them to make sure you are getting the 19mm bushings and I think you're set








Bushing: 4b0511327 - $4.98 x2
New Nut: n10286102 - $0.56 x2


_Modified by markcorrado1 at 12:05 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Got 2 Neuspeed poly bushings for $19 shipped. Shipping was ~ $5. 
They came w/ lots of grease and recommend re-greasing once a year.
I reused the nuts.


_Modified by DnA-TT at 7:58 AM 11-16-2008_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Got 2 Neuspeed poly bushings for $19 shipped. Shipping was ~ $5. 
They came w/ lots of grease and recommend re-greasing once a year.
I reused the nuts.

_Modified by DnA-TT at 7:58 AM 11-16-2008_

Bringing this back...Where did you get the Nuespeed bushings?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

I believe you have to call neuspeed and order them or go to oemplus.com.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OEMPlus sells the OEM bushings, Not the Nuespeed ones. I read around that the OEM ones squeak and the Nuespeed ones have grease groves to prevent squeaking


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

ahhhh, then i guess a call to neuspeed is the last option.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have about 25k on my new neuspeed rear & used neuspeed front, no squeeks... just near slot car like handling...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

what size did you go with?


----------

